# Operating system not found



## mussiefre (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello everyone, first post here. A couple days ago my computer started showing me a "operating system not found" error, I tried using a bootable USB to access the command prompt but disk part and disk volume shows my c drive as the USB and the d drive as cd drive eventhough bios says harddrive 320gb, I cannot recover using Windows as it cant find an Os or hard drive I have also used windows boot genius to no avail. Thanks all.


----------



## Vizuliz (May 22, 2015)

Could you please provide details about your system, for example...

PC or Laptop
Windows version and if applicable SP
CPU
RAM
HDD - Make, Model, Size

The disk might be failing. If you have important personal data on the disk then the priority is to ensure that you have backups of that data. The OS and programs can always be replaced - that data cannot.

Viz


----------



## mussiefre (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, the laptop is a Sony vaio with 4gigs of ram and a 320gb wd harddrive. It was running Windows 8. I have backups so that is no problem, but is there any solution to fix this?


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Go to Western Digital support, download and burn to a cd the Data Lifeguard Diagnostics, run both the short and long tests. Any errors then the drive is faulty, and needs to be replaced.
WD Support / Downloads / SATA & SAS / WD Black


----------



## Vizuliz (May 22, 2015)

alpenadiver said:


> Go to Western Digital support, download and burn to a cd the Data Lifeguard Diagnostics, run both the short and long tests. Any errors then the drive is faulty, and needs to be replaced.
> WD Support / Downloads / SATA & SAS / WD Black


Is the Data Lifeguard Diagnostics CD bootable..?

Viz


----------



## mussiefre (Jul 6, 2015)

alpenadiver said:


> Go to Western Digital support, download and burn to a cd the Data Lifeguard Diagnostics, run both the short and long tests. Any errors then the drive is faulty, and needs to be replaced.
> WD Support / Downloads / SATA & SAS / WD Black


unfortunately wd diagnostics was unable to find my harddisk, game over then?


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks like WD has replaced the .iso file, so now you will need to create a bootable USB drive.

Your other option would be to create a Ultimate Boot CD, which has the Data Lifeguard software.
https://www.ultimatebootcd.com/


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

As a second thought you may want to try the Windows version of DLG.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can download the DFT for DOS ISO from here Western Digital Data Lifeguard Diagnostic Tool Review


----------

